# options with 40 gallon tank



## flashgordon777 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi all, 
I have a 40 gallon (long) tank and currently have 1 med sized pleco and recently purchased a Betta. I was wondering what options may be good for additional fish with this size tank? I like the idea of 6 or so corycats but what else may be compatible? Maybe even a couple of African Dwarf Frogs?


----------



## flashgordon777 (Jun 27, 2010)

No suggestions?


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

What type of Pleco is it?


----------



## flashgordon777 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm not really sure to be honest


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

You got a picture?


----------



## flashgordon777 (Jun 27, 2010)

i should be able to get one of him. He is shy and likes the hollow log alot. soon as i get a shot I'll post it.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Okay


----------



## flashgordon777 (Jun 27, 2010)

here is the picture


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

You can probably do quite a bit with a tank this size  If you want, you could even turn it into a sorority, though you'd have to take the male betta out (if a male it is indeed!)


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Common pleco  Keep in mind that these fish get huge--possibly 1-2ft long. They are peaceful, but they can be territorial. If you added another pleco they would probably fight.

If it were me, I would get a large school of pygmy cories or kuhli loaches, and perhaps a large peaceful school of fish like zebra danios or similar.

ADFs are pretty difficult to manage in the aquarium--they are nearly blind and hunt for food by smell. This means if you drop the food in, all the other fish are going to get it before the frogs even realize what's going on. When I had an ADF, I had to put my whole arm in the tank and dangle a live blackworm in front of the frog's nose for 30 seconds until he jumped up and got it. ADFs also like to be in groups.


----------



## flashgordon777 (Jun 27, 2010)

Adastra said:


> Common pleco  Keep in mind that these fish get huge--possibly 1-2ft long. They are peaceful, but they can be territorial. If you added another pleco they would probably fight.
> 
> If it were me, I would get a large school of pygmy cories or kuhli loaches, and perhaps a large peaceful school of fish like zebra danios or similar.
> 
> ADFs are pretty difficult to manage in the aquarium--they are nearly blind and hunt for food by smell. This means if you drop the food in, all the other fish are going to get it before the frogs even realize what's going on. When I had an ADF, I had to put my whole arm in the tank and dangle a live blackworm in front of the frog's nose for 30 seconds until he jumped up and got it. ADFs also like to be in groups.



Great, thanks for the info.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 23, 2009)

Adastra said:


> Common pleco  Keep in mind that these fish get huge--possibly 1-2ft long. They are peaceful, but they can be territorial. If you added another pleco they would probably fight.
> 
> If it were me, I would get a large school of pygmy cories or kuhli loaches, and perhaps a large peaceful school of fish like zebra danios or similar.
> 
> ADFs are pretty difficult to manage in the aquarium--they are nearly blind and hunt for food by smell. This means if you drop the food in, all the other fish are going to get it before the frogs even realize what's going on. When I had an ADF, I had to put my whole arm in the tank and dangle a live blackworm in front of the frog's nose for 30 seconds until he jumped up and got it. ADFs also like to be in groups.


 
Im going to have to disagree on it being a common pleco. It looks a lot like an L96 or L160:
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=85

But I am not an expert when it comes to matching pleco pictures to their L numbers.

I strongly suggest not getting anymore plecos or catfish. Cory's would be the exception. Some pleco's DO get incredibly large but this can take many many years. My common pleco is finally 8 inches after having him for 7 years. Who knows how old he really is? I had him in my 35 gallon for 5 years. Many cory's went in and out of that tank with no problems. I also discourage putting in the african clawed frog. I literally watched my frog attack one of my neon tetras and swallow it. I wonder where the other 3 went? My frog got mega fat after they disappeared so I gave him to my girlfriend. (Who also lost her neon tetras with no trace of where they went. Did not found them on her floor or in the filter). I like these frogs but I dont like losing fish to inverts!

6+ Cory's sounds great. They love large groups. Since I am new to betta care all I can say is make sure any fish you get are the same size as it or bigger. My last betta loved to bully my little rasboras. I thought having them in a group of 5 would keep some aggression away but it really didnt. The betta stressed them out bad!

Hope I could have helped some. Good luck.


----------



## burn84 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi,

Here are my suggestions:

- 1 Betta
- 1 Red Tailed Black Shark
- 10 Sterbai/Leopard/Albino/Peppered/Brown Cory
- 10 Neon/Black Skirt/Red/Black/Rummy-nose Tetras (preferably cycle the tank first, or not, add little by little every week while adding photosynthetic bacteria)
- Amano/Yamato Shrimp

Might wanna remove the pleco because you can never tell when a growth of a fish is stunted, as the organs will continue growing and eventually will burst out in a painful death.


----------

